# [Bikers] This guy is the man! [Push]



## kro (Oct 1, 2013)

I couldn't do it to myself! - Guy gets $50 fine for not using bike lane.

 

Casey Neistat teaches us about riding in bike lanes in New York City.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

This is AWESOME!!!!

NYPD are some of the biggest dickheads I've ever encountered.

The fellow crashing into stuff is golden.   What a stunt dummie.  Man he got some air on some of those landings.

But in other NYC news, there just was other day a Range Rover that clipped a cyclist and this bicycle gang beat the hell out of the guy for no great reason while his wife and child were in the vehicle.

Ehh yeah, I hate NYC.


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2013)

The cop reminds me of Goober from The Andy Griffith show


----------



## MannDude (Oct 1, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> This is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> NYPD are some of the biggest dickheads I've ever encountered.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought this thread was going to be about this video that's been going all over the place since last night:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfmRSMm1IjU

I would of went GTA on their asses. I cant stand those people on 'crotch-rockets'. I've never met or seen one that drove like a sane person, they've all been arrogant asshole drivers. You wouldn't see a group of old men on Harleys acting like this.


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

WTF... those aren't bicycles, they are motorcycles...

Illegal passing on the right side.... At least in most states.... Idiot that got clipped was double stacked in lane and didn't leave safe distance.

These asshats were looking for someone to slay them.

Too bad NYPD says they had recent issues with the same biker 'gang'.   Like fucking locusts the way they are riding on the highway.

Meet my little friend, and his buddy the spare clip.

I ain't stopping for no fool.  Would have been on the phone with NYPD doing 100MPH down the highway.


----------



## fapvps (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha I got one of these about 5 years ago. I didn't have to pay a fine but had to show up in court two months later. It was very very lame. Cops in NY have quotas to fill which makes them hunt for things to give you a ticket for.


----------



## kro (Oct 1, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yeah, I thought this thread was going to be about this video that's been going all over the place since last night:
> 
> I would of went GTA on their asses. I fucking hate those dickheads on 'crotch rockets'. I've never met or seen one that drove like a sane person, they're all arrogant asshole drivers. You wouldn't see a group of old men on Harleys acting like this.
> 
> I just wish he would of ran over more of them.


Yeah I saw this going around on Facebook the other day. Idiot biker cuts off pulls in front slows down like a moron. I prolly would have freaked as well and went over, if only they watched more movies about going into busy traffic. Its always where the action takes place ;/


Is there an actual write up of what happen anywhere, that would be interesting, just incase that RR did something prior to the recording.


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

The Range Rover driver = Alexian Lien.

Name familiar?

He is one of the co-founders of Skrill/Moneybookers.  He's listed multiple times as Director.  Haven't found the interest / co-founder part but it is suspected.


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.bizapedia.com/people/ALEXIAN-LIEN.html


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.marketvisual.com/d/6b81c437-bc65-49b7-99d5-81df296dbb94/Alexian%2BLien


----------



## kro (Oct 1, 2013)

AHAHAHHA NO WAY!!! 

Its true story, nice one 

http://www.news.com.au/world-news/video-shows-bikers-chasing-down-driver-in-new-york/story-fndir2ev-1226730402276


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, that account @kro says they slashed him.  Presumably a knife wound.

Total animals.

Driving like a swarm of locust should result in motorcycle empoundment and suspension of driving privileges for at minimum a year.  Same thing with the similar bike gangs out doing tricks on the highways.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 2, 2013)

Shame he didn't manage to run over all of those fucktards.


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2013)

You know those bikers... They should have used PayPal instead of Skrill/Moneybookers...


----------



## kaniini (Oct 2, 2013)

So... you're telling me that the biker gang slashed the CEO of Moneybookers/Skrill?

And I am supposed to feel bad for this man?  I mean, this is Skrill we're talking about.  To be blunt, they're dodgy as fuck.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a biker myself but these guys were bang out of order.


----------



## blergh (Oct 5, 2013)

You can easily tell that they just want to show off and have no real-wolrd skills, who the fuck rides a 150-250HP motorcyle in plain jeans? Idiots who like to show off, but have never crashed, that's who.


----------

